
Light – Learning in Interactive Games with Humans and Text - jonbaer
https://parl.ai/projects/light/
======
jmiskovic
I'm very interested in this project, but I don't really understand the 'crowd
sourcing' aspect. Is it hosted somewhere? How do you contribute back the new
data? The paper shows some interface but it's not clear how to get it up and
running?

